

How a determined scientist taught an ancient species to migrate again (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/3/in-transit/the-new-flight-of-the-ibis?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
yareally
> "The ibis, however, remains susceptible to an ancient practice out of its
> control. During one of her migrations last year, Goja was shot and killed by
> hunters in Tuscany. Fritz’s team estimates that as many as 49 of the 102
> ibises they have led to Tuscany have been killed by illegal hunters. The new
> European Commission grant includes money for an anti-hunting campaign,
> focused on ending illegal hunting in Europe."

Seems to me they were better off not migrating and stopped for a good reason
(they're also critically endangered). I don't think throwing money at the
problem is going to change those people's bad habits either.

Some Europeans have a bad habit of illegally shooting migrating birds[1] and
others have a weird notion of wanting to pay good money to eat them[1],
despite the bad taste. No idea if the ibis is suffering from this same
practice or was just killed for someone's enjoyment.

[1] [http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2013/07/songbird-
migration...](http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2013/07/songbird-
migration/franzen-text)

